# IT for NZ immigration



## sahil123 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dears,

I have my bachelors degree in commerce, but i have done 2 years diploma in IT and my work experience is also in IT from 5 years till date. could you please let me know whether i can claim points on IT for NZ immigration?

quick answer would be a good help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sahil123 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have my bachelors degree in commerce, but i have done 2 years diploma in IT and my work experience is also in IT from 5 years till date. could you please let me know whether i can claim points on IT for NZ immigration?
> 
> ...


Because you have a specific qualification in IT (regardless of it being a lesser qualification than your degree) then I believe you can use this to claim your work experience.
However it is always worthwhile checking with either Immigration NZ or a registered agent to make sure.


----------

